# Need to look at myself..



## Its My Armour (Nov 4, 2014)

Evening guys,

I'm just starting to build up a home gym and need some large mirrors. I've found some 6x4 for around £65. Anyone have an experience and know a cheaper solution?

Thanks guys


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Mirroroutlet on eBay, I got two 6 by 4 mirrors for £129, good product but they are only 3mm thick and can be broken very easy, I mounted mine on plywood before hanging, sound now they are up.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Speedway said:


> Mirroroutlet on eBay, I got two 6 by 4 mirrors for £129, good product but they are only 3mm thick and can be broken very easy, I mounted mine on plywood before hanging, sound now they are up.


How did you mount them?

My parents once had the craziest experience with a HUGE bathroom mirror. Lucky no one was in the bathroom at the time; it was mounted by the company themselves and one day it just came CRASHING down. It was absolutely horrendous; not kidding you, it took chunks out of the bathtub, ruined the floor and all the chrome bathroom taps etc... it was awful. I had to help them to complain and claim for all the damage, it was so stressful.

Anyway I digress. Just curious what you did? Be careful.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

kristina said:


> How did you mount them?
> 
> My parents once had the craziest experience with a HUGE bathroom mirror. Lucky no one was in the bathroom at the time; it was mounted by the company themselves and one day it just came CRASHING down. It was absolutely horrendous; not kidding you, it took chunks out of the bathtub, ruined the floor and all the chrome bathroom taps etc... it was awful. I had to help them to complain and claim for all the damage, it was so stressful.
> 
> Anyway I digress. Just curious what you did? Be careful.


I just got the wood cut with a couple of inchs spare around and stuck them on with mirror glue. Had help though, the slightest bend in the thin glass and they would have broke for sure. I would post a pic of my set-up but have no idea how to do that from my HTC. Like you say though you do have to be careful.

Just to add, I mounted them on the wood BEFORE hanging.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Speedway said:


> I just got the wood cut with a couple of inchs spare around and stuck them on with mirror glue. Had help though, the slightest bend in the thin glass and they would have broke for sure. I would post a pic of my set-up but have no idea how to do that from my HTC. Like you say though you do have to be careful.
> 
> Just to add, I mounted them on the wood BEFORE hanging.


Cool... yeah just make sure that glue is on GOOD and proper!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

i just used some old fitted wardrobe doors which were given to me by a customer who was waiting to throw them out.


----------

